
The New York Times Had a Mistake on Its Front Page for More Than a Century - justhw
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/01/the-em-new-york-times-em-had-a-mistake-on-its-front-page-every-day-for-more-than-a-century/283076/?utm_content=buffer30925&utm_source=twitter.com
======
jrochkind1
uh oh, so now for each issue number 51,254 through 51,753, there exist two
printed issues bearing that number.

If a programmer had done it, she would at least have had the decency to add a
'b' to the second printed 51,254 etc until they were caught up again.

------
BrandonMarc
This just proves how some things just don't get followed up on (from the
p.o.v. of a human time-frame of 30-40 years, which's how long one _might_ work
for a given company in the 20th century)

------
stevoski
_Everybody_ knows they should have used a database sequence to generate the
issue number. Those database administrators in the 1890's were _so_ lame.

